# Question about Fog light Bulb Number



## pamato (Nov 16, 2004)

I need to replace my fog light bulb. What is the bulb number for a 2001 540i, sport package?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Not to state the obvious, but did you look at your own bulbs? I believe they are pretty standard and can be picked up at any automotive store. A few weeks back I picked up a new H7 bulb for one of my high beams...at Walmart.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

RTFM also, but if they are round like I have, they are H8's


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> RTFM also, but if they are round like I have, they are H8's


The manual is very ambigous, with just a spec like "12vt 55 watt"....no actual part number. I had to call the dealer to get the part number...but I have the M-Sport version with the M5 front bumper.....so may be a different bulb.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

For the round fog lights it's an H8 12V 35W bulb. 
If you have the M-Technic or M5 bumper, it's HB4 12V 51W. As was mentioned above, you can pick them up at most auto parts stores and probably even at Walmart.
P.S. I see you mentioned 55W. That's for the SQUARE fog lights and the bulbs are H7 12V 55W in cars up to 9/2000 manufacture date.


----------



## pamato (Nov 16, 2004)

FireWalker said:


> For the round fog lights it's an H8 12V 35W bulb.
> If you have the M-Technic or M5 bumper, it's HB4 12V 51W. As was mentioned above, you can pick them up at most auto parts stores and probably even at Walmart.
> P.S. I see you mentioned 55W. That's for the SQUARE fog lights and the bulbs are H7 12V 55W in cars up to 9/2000 manufacture date.


Thanks for the responses. I also looked in the manual and it mentioned the H8 bulb, but I do have the m-technic bumber with the round fog lights. I will double check with the dealer and then buy the lights.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

FireWalker said:


> For the round fog lights it's an H8 12V 35W bulb.
> If you have the M-Technic or M5 bumper, it's HB4 12V 51W. As was mentioned above, you can pick them up at most auto parts stores and probably even at Walmart.
> P.S. I see you mentioned 55W. That's for the SQUARE fog lights and the bulbs are H7 12V 55W in cars up to 9/2000 manufacture date.


My mistake, it actually said "H8 35w" which is wrong, as I have the M-tech bumper which came factory installed as part of the M-Sport package. I knew something was not right and called the dealer for the correct part number before tearing into it.


----------

